# Hitch/sway Bars/brakes For Nissan Frontier



## Keith68 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm close to purchasing the 2011 210RS and will be towing it with a Nissan Frontier (V-6, 4.0). My truck came with the towing package, but the manual recommends buying a "Class IV" hitch and using sway bars.

Can anyone give me recommendations on their preferred set ups (hitch/sway bar/brake controllers, best brands and fair price ranges)?

I'm having it delivered half way, so need to show up ready to pull. Thanks for this great site and everyone's contributions!


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

the "having it delivered half way" is a bit of a problem, in the sense that you are going to have to install the weight distributing portion of the hitch yourself then. so you not only need to get the hitch, you need to have all the wrenches / torque wrenches / hardware / tools with you, and be able to do it correctly in a reasonable amount of time. are you meeting the delivery person in a parking lot or some such thing ? or at a dealer that can install the hitch for you ?

i think a hitch with integrated sway control would be your best bet overall, so either a reese dual cam or equalizer are your best choices. for me, i think the reese dual cam is easier to set up and adjust, as well as providing better sway control; but either one is a good choice.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Plan on a couple of hours to set up in the parking lot where you take delivery. You really must take the required time to get it right. Also once you get the trailer home and then loaded you may have to adjust the hitch angle again. You will need some big wrenches for the job or you will have a hard time setting this up safely. As mentioned, the Dual Cam or Equal-I-zer brand hitches will work well for the price. Get 1000 pound bars.


----------



## Keith68 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks Andy and Paul. I guess I better talk to whichever dealer I go with (negotiating now) and see if the person delivering can help with this. I was hoping I could get all the towing equipment set up here by a dealer.

I'm one of those in the West that's purchasing from an Ohio or Michigan dealership in order to save money. It would take me a week to drive to MI and pull a trailer back--that's why I'm trying to meet half way.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Keith68 said:


> I'm one of those in the West that's purchasing from an Ohio or Michigan dealership in order to save money. It would take me a week to drive to MI and pull a trailer back--that's why I'm trying to meet half way.


The hitch setup is always important, but even more so in your case since you're likely very close to limits in all areas with your Frontier (depending on the exact model). On the plus side, if you're towing back through the mountains, you'll know right away if you'll be able to make do with the Frontier or start looking for a bigger tow vehicle when you get back home! The trailer is going to be the lightest it will ever be right off the dealer lot.


----------



## Keith68 (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm still negotiating, but everyone seems willing to send a driver that is capable and prepared to help me out with the installation at the pick up point. They're going to ship the adjustable head, bar, and sway inside the trailer (charging me $535). I jut need to show up with the installed brake controller.

Truck is rated at a 6,100 lbs. tow capacity. I tried pulling my friends Outback (2004 version) on one stretch of interstate and it towed very smoothly at 65-70 (although there was no wind or steep grade at the time). I definitely would like a V-8, that's just not possible right now.


----------



## wolverine (Mar 5, 2009)

I pulled by 2004 21RS (6000 lbs loaded) with a 99 Suburban 1500 (3.42 gears) for 3 years and never left the Midwest. I could pull the trailer fine on flat land, but I am planning on going to Yellowstone next year and I knew there was no way my suburban was going to handle it. That is why I bought a 2007 Silverado 1500 HD last year and there is a huge difference in power and stopping capacity. I pulled a large pop-up camper (3000 lb) to Western Colorado 4 years ago with the suburban and I had the pedal to the floor in the mountains. Thats just my 2 cents.


----------



## Luann & Mike (Jul 26, 2010)

I have the 04 21rs. and 07 Nissian SE 4door with towing package. I live near Atlanta. We've taken trips to Ashville NC. Up and down some steep Western NC mtns. Gas milage droped from 22 to around 14 on flat and 10 in the mtns. One of the toughest things is to get the breaks adjusted just right. You need to practice that. Make sure you have the fluid in your diff checked and changed before heading out loaded. Find a weigh station and weigh your truck, trailer. Remember not to travel with full tanks of water. We're haveing a blast with ours and the two bunks in the front are great for a couple of grand kids at a time. Mike


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Keith68 said:


> I'm still negotiating, but everyone seems willing to send a driver that is capable and prepared to help me out with the installation at the pick up point. They're going to ship the adjustable head, bar, and sway inside the trailer (charging me $535). I jut need to show up with the installed brake controller.
> 
> Truck is rated at a 6,100 lbs. tow capacity. I tried pulling my friends Outback (2004 version) on one stretch of interstate and it towed very smoothly at 65-70 (although there was no wind or steep grade at the time). I definitely would like a V-8, that's just not possible right now.


You'll be fine. I was in the same boat...had a V6, wasn't the right time to upgrade to a V8. My Tacoma had a 6500lbs limit, I bought a 25ft (27ft hitch to bumper) Fun Finder that was 4200lbs dry and about 5500lbs loaded. We pulled it all over the place including New England and Maine. Sure, some hills slowed me down to 55 but it made it. On the interstate towed fine at 65-70. Now when I got my bigger truck and hooked it up...it was night and day difference, the Tundra didn't even know the Fun Finder was back there. Never even used the WDH. I will say go with Reese if you can. My Equalizer failed on me this past summer and Progress Manufacturing totally screwed me. It's a cheap product and its supported by an even cheaper company.


----------



## Keith68 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for your comments Mike and Dub. I appreciate it. I'm installing the prodigy brackets today, timbrens this coming week, and will be picking up on April 1.


----------

